Ask HN: What stack you use for web app? - bryk
======
alpeware
My priorities have been full stack and solo developer.

I'm back on Google App Engine Java 8 runtime with a Clojure(Script) stack. I
haven't found anything comparable yet that offers this amount of flexibility,
scalability and generous free tier to get started.

Google seems to take Steve Yegge's Platform Rant [0] as a blueprint to try to
beat Amazon at the Cloud game and creates an API for anything you can think
of.

As usual, the documentation and their support is terrible, but who needs
support or documentation when you have a REPL?

It's been a real pleasure to work with and I'm currently in the process of
open sourcing some tooling libraries to smooth out the rough edges (Caveat:
These are not stable yet, so use at your own risk).

Currently working on a CLJC REPL over HTTP integrated with Emacs, but the
following are available already -

Example ring project:

[https://github.com/alpeware/jaq-example](https://github.com/alpeware/jaq-
example)

Leinigen plugin:

[https://github.com/alpeware/lein-jaq](https://github.com/alpeware/lein-jaq)

Clojure bindings for App Engine services:

[https://github.com/alpeware/jaq-services](https://github.com/alpeware/jaq-
services)

[0]
[https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX](https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX)

~~~
nicomfe
[https://media0.giphy.com/media/l0MYu38R0PPhIXe36/giphy-
tumbl...](https://media0.giphy.com/media/l0MYu38R0PPhIXe36/giphy-tumblr.gif)

------
ianleeclark
I work in Elixir/Phoenix/React on a day-to-day basis.

The last few personal projects I've handled had been Elixir/Phoenix/jQuery,
but I'm now switching out jQuery for Elm and am really liking it so far. I'm
building a CI system which is more or less a small state machine which Elm
benefits from. Moreover, Elm seems to be really loved by the Phoenix community
and integrating between Phoenix channels and Elm subscriptions was super easy

------
LarryMade2
Me LAMP, other people? maybe other stuff.

Picking a stack is a combination of the tools which will effectively solve
whatever issues you have that work for how you develop as well as work with
your computing platform(s) of choice.

a) start with whats readily available and what you can understand and
learn/build from there. b) find what widely popular for your market (solutions
will vary) and start with that.

A better question is "I am wanting to do [this] (and maybe [that]), what
stacks work best for it? and why?"

I do data based web APPS, PHP/MySQL are well suited, they are pretty
unrestrictive and very flexible - in that you need to be aware to code for
security: watch your inputs and how code can be called and learn some good
programming practices to avoid spaghetti code. They also scale pretty easily.
They aren't bleeding edge exciting but get the job done quite easily.

Besides just asking find web apps you like and research what they are created
with.

------
gusmd
I'm a C++/Python dev by day, so web apps are all personal projects.

I've been using Python + Flask on personal projects just because Python.

On the front-end, I try to use as little JavaScript as I can get away with.
Recently, I've been playing with Bulma, a CSS framework, and I've been liking
it so far.

I've been meaning to learn some React for some parts of my apps that require
more interactivity.

I highly recommend Flask for people with some Python knowledge.

------
IpV8
Python/Flask React. Hosted on a linux box (ubuntu) in the cloud.

------
continuational
We have an all-Scala stack with some nice properties:

* Code sharing between client and server

* Typed AJAX between client and server

* Component based UI on the frontend

Frontend: React4s (shameless plug I suppose)

[http://www.react4s.org/examples/todo-
list](http://www.react4s.org/examples/todo-list)

Backend: Akka HTTP

[https://doc.akka.io/docs/akka-
http/current/index.html](https://doc.akka.io/docs/akka-
http/current/index.html)

Typed AJAX: Autowire with uPickle

------
mattmanser
Almost the same question was asked a few days ago, lots of answers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508965)

General popularity of LAMP python and rails, with very few js FOTM stacks
mentioned.

------
mortyeriksen
Check out Enonic XP - [https://enonic.com](https://enonic.com). Runs in any
cloud and you can build your server side logic in Javascript. Embedded NoSQL,
search engine, identity and (headless) CMS. Open Source on github.

~~~
mtmail
I think it's fair to add a disclaimer the commenter works for enomic. (self
promotion itself is totally fine of course).

~~~
mortyeriksen
Agreed.

------
crisopolis
Solo-developer on my side project...

* Frontend: Vue.js 2, JavaScript ECMA 2017

* Backend: Erlang/OTP 20, Elixir 1.6.3, Phoenix 1.3.2

* Persistence: Postgres 9.5.4.2

* Hosting: Vultr

------
sharmi
Used to be django and postgres. For the next one, I might swap django out for
something golang.

------
quickthrower2
Work: ASP.NET MVC + KnockoutJS on my team (other teams using React etc.)

Home: Elm + BaaS (Parse)

------
throwaway180118
PHP7, Laravel, and MySQL.

------
deadcoder0904
Everything JavaScript

------
jadeydi
ROR for web with html, Golang as api sever.

Postgresql as databases

------
sidcool
Scala with Play framework. Angular for front end.

------
firelemissiles
React - GraphQL (with Graphcool Prisma)

------
nicomfe
React - nodejs - mongoDB

------
2_listerine_pls
Opinions on ASP.NET Core ?

~~~
partisan
I use it for a web app and find that version 2 is super stable and though
there are some minor issues, I am able to work on Mac with Visual Studio Code
while my teammate uses Visual Studio on Windows. It's the best of all worlds
at this point and Microsoft is investing in it to the point that it doesn't
feel like a potential liability the way some of their dead end projects have
ended up.

------
ooooak
nextjs && node for api. some laravel on backend

